# Snow Magnets



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

What are your guy's view on Snow Magnets, I bought 4 of them for this year from a local hardware store, I got the owner down to selling me them for $8.00 a piece. He was having trouble selling them (probably because i live in central Minnseota and RARELY ever see a snow goose.) But were heading to SD this year. Just wondering if they worked, and how high should i have them off the ground?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Ya should have just bought 1 Sillosock flier and got a real looking flier instead of those. They break easy,and ya need decent wind for them to even flap.

Alex


----------



## SOCALSNOWSLAYER (Feb 11, 2008)

I have found they tend to shine. I would of gone with a ss flyer or a northwind flyer


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

The only thing that I have against them is how easy they break. The cross pieces for the wings breaks everytime


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER (Feb 16, 2007)

I have used them for along time and have had only had two break thats because they were old . Spray joints with a little WD and they work good for along time. To me they look more real in the field. I use up to 12.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I use SS flyers, but I know guys that have had a lot of luck the magnets.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

hhmmmm, not very good reviews, all i can do is try them for a day i guess, and if they don't work, it's not like i spent a fortune on them. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

deathrowcalls said:


> What are your guy's view on Snow Magnets, I bought 4 of them for this year from a local hardware store, I got the owner down to selling me them for $8.00 a piece. He was having trouble selling them (probably because i live in central Minnseota and RARELY ever see a snow goose.) But were heading to SD this year. Just wondering if they worked, and how high should i have them off the ground?


i think they work good. i like them better then the ss fliers because with my experiences with them the ss fliers have flaired the geese more then anything and with the magnets only having there wings set i think it looks more natural of a landing flock and dont have as much flairing. jus my opinion.


----------



## bigquackattack (Sep 18, 2006)

Just remember snow geese aren't magnetic. :toofunny:


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

yah somthing about a magnet and two sides or somthing like that i guess sleeping in science isnt a good thing  
oh well i like the ss flyer alot i think we will buy a few more this year


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If it gets real windy they can start to flap unnaturally and make a lot of noise. They will flair birds if they do that. It doesn't hurt to have some heavy fishing line with to tie off the wings if that starts happening. If it is not windy you can also rig a pull cord to make them flap. I tend to keep mine pretty low to the ground now. More like birds stretching their wings. I did repaint all the heads on mine as they tend to shine a bit. I have had only one break and that was my fault. They are not that hard to repair if they do break.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> If it gets real windy they can start to flap unnaturally and make a lot of noise. They will flair birds if they do that. It doesn't hurt to have some heavy fishing line with to tie off the wings if that starts happening. If it is not windy you can also rig a pull cord to make them flap. I tend to keep mine pretty low to the ground now. More like birds stretching their wings. I did repaint all the heads on mine as they tend to shine a bit. I have had only one break and that was my fault. They are not that hard to repair if they do break.


Our group has a broken one, how did you fix yours?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've generally been able to scratch up some very similar plastic and cut to the needed size or splice the broken piece with aluminum sheeting and rivets.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Video shows all SS flyers, but the best looking of them is the far left. It's not a magnet, but resembles it. I might go back to magnets. I have had trouble with the SS flyers wings in winds over 15mph and very bad with 25mph. You see spreads with 8-12 SS flyers, but makes me wonder what 12 magnets in 20mph wind would do. Back when magnets came out I don't think we thought of using that many of them.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

a guy gave me a tip on the magnets...if the start flapping unnatural due to too much wind take split shots like you use for fishing and clip those on the wings to weight them down a little. just keep adding till they look god. I like them a lot. I place my flying decoys way upwind to draw the birds over me. If birds are flaring or hanging up over the fliers move them past you and killem before they get to that point.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Sillo sock slyers!


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey i just got a goose magnet for my bday how high should i put it off the ground and what pole do you guys use?


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

magnets are the way to go... right choice. cheaper then the ss fliers and work just as good.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

i have like 4 magnets, we used them one day couldnt figure out what was scaring them we did everything, took the blinds out and hid better, then we finaly took the magnets out and they started comming in, i dont know what it was about them, but the geese didnt like them.


----------



## wingshooter86 (Jan 22, 2009)

bought 15 magnets for this yr. thinking about using 1/2 inch pressure piping which is basically small pvc. wondering what you all use for stakes?


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

wingshooter,

I use 1/2 inch conduit

Where is a better location for flyers the upwind side or downside of the hole in front of you?


----------



## wingshooter86 (Jan 22, 2009)

i think thats what im gonna go with. pry vary the lenghts between 5 and 8 ft. thanks wood duck


----------

